# Where do you keep your Chi's supplies?



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

I wanted to know where everyone else keeps all of their chi's supplies at? Right now, mine is kind of all over the house and I would love ideas of how to keep everything better organized!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I had the same issue so I've just ordered these decorative storage boxes which look nice, I am going to put these on top of her cage

And I keep her food in this


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am not at all organised lol but they have a basket with their toys in that they can access, and all their clothes and collars, harnesses etc are in another basket. Their other stuff is in the kitchen or bathroom alongside the human stuff, and they have pretty much the entire freezer for their food. There is sometimes a little corner left for us if we are lucky lol.
Our bathroom has more dog and guinea pig stuff than human stuff, we humans are much lower maintenance. We have 7 pairs of dog nail clippers, but i can never find any human ones because i use them on the guinea pigs.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

We are actually pretty organized. I keep their food in a container, Stella's stays in the bag it comes in. Treats in treat jars. And I have an armoire filled with all of the dogs clothes, collars, shampoos, tags, grooming supplies etc, as well as some shelves in my closet with additional clothing.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Jessica, I love those little storage cases, so cute!

Stella, lol! I know what you mean, doggie stuff is a little bit all over in my house too! I may have to start giving away some of my stuff to have more room for theirs lol!

Meoshia, you are really organized! I love your setup for all of their stuff and wow you have collected a lot for them! Very pampered pups you have! They are so lucky!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

April0684 said:


> Jessica, I love those little storage cases, so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks April. Organization really helps things go smoother being that I have 4 chi's lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I had the same issue so I've just ordered these decorative storage boxes which look nice, I am going to put these on top of her cage
> 
> And I keep her food in this



These containers are beyond adorable! Good idea to keep them above the crate. I also love the colors 💕


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

as much as i try to keep their clothes/buddy belts/collars in one place...it just never works out lol. mine is exploded all over the house


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> as much as i try to keep their clothes/buddy belts/collars in one place...it just never works out lol. mine is exploded all over the house



Lol lmbo... Pidge you have a lot of stuff. That doesn't even include your crafting things. You should try and find a leash holder like what I have above. I got it at Homegoods store in the pet section for like $14.99.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> as much as i try to keep their clothes/buddy belts/collars in one place...it just never works out lol. mine is exploded all over the house



Lol Lmbo. You have a lot of stuff Pidge. That doesn't even include your crafting things. You could always check your local TJ Maxx or Homegoods store for a leash holder. That's where I found mine for like $14.99.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

This post really make me think about all the stuff I really have for them, both needed and optional. It really is no different than having human children and stuff everywhere, lol.

I would consider myself mostly organized, but I have them scattered through out the house depending on what the items are. But, they do all have their place to be.

*dry, wet foods and treat bags are kept in a kitchen cabinet. Also in that same cabinet are their travel water bottles and food containers
*raw foods are in the freezer
*fish oil supplement is in the frig
*heartworm, coconut oil and Benadryl (for Carolina's allergies) are on a separate shelf but in the same kitchen cabinet I keep our vitamins and supplements.
*I use small mason/canning jars filled with some treats and have a couple jars scattered through out the house
*shampoo/conditioner, towels, flea treatment/preventives and disposal and washable pee pads are kept on a shelf in the laundry room. Mine get bathed in the laundry tub sink. I had hubby installed a pull out spray faucet just for them
*brushes, combs, deodorizing spray, first aid, eye wash, scissors and nail clippers are kept in the bathroom.
*I also keep a brush in the coffee table drawer. Sometimes while I'm watching TV at night and their sitting on my lap I like to brush them
*leashes, harnesses, poop bags and in the winter their coats are hanging on hooks in my mudroom. We also keep puppy wipes on closet shelf in mudroom and in the vehicle glove boxes for those wet or muddy paws
*toys are in baskets in the living room and bar/family room
*most clothes, collars and carriers are hanging in a bedroom closet. I also have some under the bed plastic storage containers with clothes and extra blankets in
*vet/medical records, puppy papers, etc. are in folders labeled with their names and in my office filing cabinet. Breed, training and medical books that aren't on my kindle are also on a bookshelf in the same office
*outdoor beds, towels, life jackets, toys and water bowls are kept in a storage cabinet on my deck outside.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Michele, I love how you have yours all around the house but still in appropriate organized places! I should give your organization ideas a try here!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Hubby made this for me for my birthday a few years ago.*










I keep all her shampoos and stuff here. It's really not big enough. The drawer holds leashes ear cleaners, etc... and the bottom has more clothes that doesn't need to be hung.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Mine is everywhere lol.

I do have a metal can for their food.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> I keep all her shampoos and stuff here. It's really not big enough. The drawer holds leashes ear cleaners, etc... and the bottom has more clothes that doesn't need to be hung.


That is really cute! I wish my hubby would make something like that for our two!


----------



## CaptainF (Sep 4, 2016)

I keep all the stuff for dog walking, on shelves & hooks by my back door. That includes: leash, my coats & boots, Captain's sweater & raincoat, some treats, poo bags, and miners headlamp for me, reflective band for Captain. (It is dark on our morning walk, & I'm half asleep, so I need everything right in front of me).
The other things are in several, but consistent places, so I can always find them quick


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have the dogs food in metal containers on the counter top along with treats in a three level little plastic drawer. The remaining kibble/food is kept in the pantry in their original containers. Toys are in a large bed that they don't use anymore.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I keep the dogs food in a metal container on the kitchen counter. Remaining food is kept in the original container in the pantry. Treats are kept in a three level little plastic drawer right next to the food. Toys are in a big dog bed that is not used anymore that is in the living room next to the pens.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

susan davis said:


> I keep the dogs food in a metal container on the kitchen counter. Remaining food is kept in the original container in the pantry.


Susan do you still keep kibble in a metal container? 
I was reading best ways to store dry dog food is to keep it in it's original packaging in a container. 
I personally buy 30 pound bags (for all 4) and pour the kibble in a large container. 
Right now I'm a bit fustrated as I have 3 opened bags plus the container (each dog is on a different kibble at the moment) eventually it'll be 2 different kibbles. 1 in the large container and the other I'm deciding whether I should leave in bag or put in a container. I also don't have much storage space but I saw dog food containers the other day that holds 10 pounds. Which might be perfect space wise.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, yes I still keep the kibble in a metal container. The remaining kibble is kept in its container in the pantry with the top closed with a fastener, or folded over.


----------

